
Ask HN: What podcasts do you watch regularly? - SRSimko
I'm a big fan of podcasts and I'm always looking to discover new shows.  I'm curious what shows do you watch / listen to on a regular basis?  I'm a big fan of:<p>Mixergy,
TWiT,
This Week in Venture Capital,
This Week in Startups,
Sitepoint,
Standford Entrepreneurship Videos (not sure if that is considered a podcast),
Reporters' Roundtable<p>You?
======
tomjen3
Hardcore History. It's a very good show about various fascinating topics in
history, such as the fall of the Roman Republic, the war on the eastern front
in WWII, Apache Culture and it's demise, etc.

It's obviously very far from startups, but I think every curious hacker would
be interested and there is such a huge break between the episodes that it
doesn't take too much time to follow it.

You can download the episodes here
[<http://www.dancarlin.com/disp.php?page=hharchive>]. If you don't know where
to start either try show 32 since it is a self contained episode or shows 27
through 30 if you have more time (and the stomach).

------
jsm386
Hardcore History: <http://www.dancarlin.com/disp.php/hh> \- Best way to
describe it is 'geeking' out on History. The host is a journalist - not a
historian - but he does his research.

~~~
Dramatize
Thanks, I'll check it out.

------
dsuriano
5by5's shows: The Talk Show, Hypocritical, Build and Analyze.

<http://5by5.tv/>

~~~
sambeau
I realise that Gruber gets a load of bashing on HN of late. But I love The
Talk Show. It hits just the right not of apple, tech, film and schoolboy
sniggering.

I especially like the schoolboy sniggering.

~~~
frou_dh
I like his site, but he has a lethargic demeanour on podcasts.

------
yan
I always keep up with: This American Life (thisamericanlife.org), Radiolab
(radiolab.org), Planet Money (npr.org/blogs/money/) and The Brain Science
Podcast (brainsciencepodcast.com). Others are more on a per-episode bases.

------
barapa
RadioLab from NPR in NYC. Interesting stories from a science perspective, with
a very cool story-telling format.

<http://www.radiolab.org/>

------
zumbojo
37signals Podcast, This Developer's Life, Freakonomics Radio, Hanselminutes
(in addition to several already mentioned by others).

------
DomainNoob
In addition to many of those already mentioned I like... Bookworm! Deep
interviews with authors: <http://feeds.kcrw.com/kcrw/bw> Stewart Brand's Long
Now Foundation talks: <http://longnow.org/projects/seminars/SALT.xml> This
Week In Venture Capital w Mark Suster:
<http://feeds.feedburner.com/ThisWeekInVentureCapital-audio> Stuff Mom Never
Told You: [http://www.howstuffworks.com/podcasts/stuff-mom-never-
told-y...](http://www.howstuffworks.com/podcasts/stuff-mom-never-told-you.rss)
LA Public Library ALOUD talks:
<http://events.lapl.org/podcasts/rss/itunes/aloudrss.aspx> Futures in Biotech:
<http://leo.am/podcasts/fib/> Fora.tv audio podcast of the week:
<http://fora.tv/media/rss/podcasts/featured_audio.xml> Econ Talk with Russ
Roberts: <http://www.econlib.org/library/EconTalk.xml> C-SPAN After Words:
<http://www.c-span.org/XML/podcast/aw_feed.xml> Big Ideas:
<http://feeds.tvo.org/tvobigideas> Automate My Small Business:
<http://automatemysmallbusiness.com/podcast/> A Prairie Home Companion:
[http://americanpublicmedia.publicradio.org/podcasts/xml/prai...](http://americanpublicmedia.publicradio.org/podcasts/xml/prairie_home_companion/news_from_lake_wobegon.xml)

------
zdw
<http://packetpushers.net/>

It's a networking podcast mainly focused on high end datacenter stuff, but
also they have a wireless specific podcast periodically. If you're into
hardware and systems engineering, it's quite interesting. They also get a lot
of vendors on and really grill them.

------
nerdyworm
<http://castcurator.com/> Mostly just the music stuff I listen to and a few
recommendations that I got over the past few days. I will go ahead and add all
the podcasts that pop up in this thread and create a HN feed for them.

------
harold
The Changelog, The Dev Show, Floss Weekly, Linux Outlaws, No Agenda, Startups
for the Rest of Us

------
joeguilmette
I listen to 'Stuff You Should Know' by Chuck and Josh at HowStuffWorks.com.
The topic is usually very interesting and the hosts are very entertaining.
While it is usually very well researched, I like that it is light enough that
I don't have to pay attention to every sentence.

Who Charted and Doug Loves Movies are pretty good 'brain off' entertainment as
well. And I've listened to Planet Money and This American Life for years and
years and years.

------
seanc
Many good podcasts at the CBC! (Canadian Broadcasting Corporation):

Dispatches: Former international correspondent Rick MacInnes-Rae talks to his
international correspondent friends \- <http://www.cbc.ca/dispatches/>

Ideas: One hour lectures and discussions with people who think deep thoughts
about a wide variety of topics \- <http://www.cbc.ca/ideas/>

------
stevenp
For politics with some humor injected, I like to keep up with the Majority
Report (majority.fm), and the Stephanie Miller Show (stephaniemiller.com).

I also regularly keep up with the Slate Political and Pop Culture "Gabfest"
podcasts, although they can be a bit dry and elitist at times.

For pure entertainment, I like Marc Maron's WTF podcast, and The Moth is also
great if you like shows like "This American Life" but can't always commit to a
whole hour.

------
jhonnycano
I listen regularly <http://eslpod.com> and is a very good help for us non
native-english speakers

------
mcrider
Just checked out startups for the rest of us from harold's recommendation..
Looks good. Anyone have any other good recommendations about startup podcasts?
Other than This week in startups--I can't stand Calacanis.

Also, I recommend Too Much Information (<http://tmipodcast.com/>) --
Interesting topics and wry humor, its a good listen.

------
swanson
I try out a few new podcasts every quarter. The three that have stuck (in
order of enjoyment): TechZing, Changelog, Founders Talk

<http://techzinglive.com/> <http://thechangelog.com/>
<http://5by5.tv/founderstalk>

------
3dFlatLander
Astronomy Cast -- They have a pretty big show archive that has aged very well.

In Our Time, a BBC radio podcast focusing on history.

PBS Frontline (a tv show, not a podcast) streams all their shows online. Great
for current events.

The Economist Audio Edition requires subscription to magazine, but if you want
to catch up on the entire world in a couple of hours, this is the way to go.

------
staunch
The History of Rome. <http://thehistoryofrome.typepad.com/>

_"A weekly podcast tracing the history of the Roman Empire, beginning with
Aeneas's arrival in Italy and ending (someday) with the exile of Romulus
Augustulus, last Emperor of the Western Roman Empire."_

------
stuartjmoore
For something a little different, my choice for non-Hacker Newsesque podcast
would have to be Comedy Death Ray Radio ([http://www.earwolf.com/show/comedy-
death-ray-radio-scott-auk...](http://www.earwolf.com/show/comedy-death-ray-
radio-scott-aukerman)).

The single funniest thing I've ever heard.

------
russjhammond
WTF w/ Marc Maron - he is a comedian that has been around forever, though I
had never heard of him but interviews other comedians every week. The best
episodes so far are the ones with Carlos Mencia, Robin Williams and Louis CK.

Also - Monocle Weekly - These are the guys that make Monocle magazine.

------
fsainz
The Skeptics' Guide to the Universe it's pretty good, they promote critical
thinking with humor and they give some nice insights into the mechanisms we
usually use to judge information.

------
KeepTalking
1.This American Life 2.Wait Wait Dont tell me 3. RadioLab 4.Stanford Entrep
Videos 5.The moth 6. MarketPlace Money 7.Both sides of the table 8.
Freakanomics radio

------
craigdeakin
I've recently stumbled across <http://www.founderly.com/> which seems like a
great project.

------
mikecarlucci
For any baseball people, from more of a stats angle, both Up and In: The
Baseball Prospectus Podcast and FanGraphs Audio are pretty good.

------
closedbracket
HPR, Peter Day's World of Business, New Yorker Comment, Changelog, Onion Radio
News, Front Page, Read'n'Code (had to plug this)

------
joeyblake
I listen to: <http://thechangelog.com/> and a lot of the 5by5 stuff

------
daimyoyo
TWiT, This week in iPad, TWiST, Kevin Pollaks chat show, and Kevin Rose's
podcast(not Digg Nation, the other one).

------
gnosis
Radiolab and Erik Davis' Expanding Mind. More recently I've started to listen
to Magic Newswire.

------
AndrewWarner
Sal Kahn's programs rock. I listen to them in the background on my iPhone,
instead of watching.

------
reustle
<http://doctype.tv>

------
Dramatize
Mixergy, TWiST, TWiVC, Radiolab & 5by5 podcasts.

------
kirpekar
The Moth Podcast

